# dutch shepherd breeders



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone know of a good breeder of dutch shepherds in this country, or will ship to this country?


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

A couple litters are coming this fall from my friends' kennel:

http://www.libertyhoevekennels.com/home.html


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

$1500 for a pup out of parents with only a BH from the female? No Thanks I would fly to Holland and pick my own and save some scratch!


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

From time to time Mike Suttle at Logan Haus Kennels may have pups available.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kyle Sprag said:


> $1500 for a pup out of parents with only a BH from the female? No Thanks I would fly to Holland and pick my own and save some scratch!


Kyle can't you get one from The Netherlands for less than $500 USD, bring it back as "luggage" and save $500?


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Also, here's a great way to help the breed and have a great dog who needs a home:
http://dutchshepherdrescue.org/

Kyle, as far as pricey pups,
I know often Dutchies are much cheaper. Their site doesn't say, but I think they've screened for hips, etc. - which I know a lot of working Dutch + Mal breedings aren't. Since Marty passed, alot has been up in the air for them. But you're right, their price is up there for "striped shepherds". Wade and Lori are very kind people in contact with alot of other HH folks, and would enjoy helping anyone interested in the breed.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

$ 1500 ... I'm doing something wrong..


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> $ 1500 ... I'm doing something wrong..


Yeah you're selling to Dutch people 



> Heyy we're dutch, remember?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Kyle can't you get one from The Netherlands for less than $500 USD, bring it back as "luggage" and save $500?


If a person flies to Holland thinking they will save money, they're wrong. First of all there is the beer, then deciding to stay a few extra days to look at dogs working, then there is the beer.

You still need to get a pet passport and there may be more paperwork, I'm not sure, and hopefully the person you're buying from is close to airport, if not there is a hotel room to pay for, and don't forget the beer.

Car rentals, good food and infamous red light districts and clubs, saving $500 bucks ? not likely :lol:


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If a person flies to Holland thinking they will save money, they're wrong. First of all there is the beer, then deciding to stay a few extra days to look at dogs working, then there is the beer.
> 
> You still need to get a pet passport and there may be more paperwork, I'm not sure, and hopefully the person you're buying from is close to airport, if not there is a hotel room to pay for, and don't forget the beer.
> 
> Car rentals, good food and infamous red light districts and clubs, saving $500 bucks ? not likely :lol:


ROFL!!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If a person flies to Holland thinking they will save money, they're wrong. First of all there is the beer, then deciding to stay a few extra days to look at dogs working, then there is the beer.
> 
> You still need to get a pet passport and there may be more paperwork, I'm not sure, and hopefully the person you're buying from is close to airport, if not there is a hotel room to pay for, and don't forget the beer.
> 
> Car rentals, good food and infamous red light districts and clubs, saving $500 bucks ? not likely :lol:


LOL, well in reality I would fly over visit a few kennels, bring back the allowed TWO pup in one carrier in cabin and sell one of them back here in the states for $1500; paying for my trip, Beer, pup and Fun! \\/ :lol: \\/


----------

